# Yamaha Moto bike rear fender and chain ring.



## brassbusterpc (Dec 8, 2011)

cyclerbuster needed these, rear fender and chain ring, fender has a small nick in it see photo, so he get's first. I do have the front fork's and kick stand for sale, I'll post pic's once I clean them up. Thanks


----------

